# New Gear Site



## bvibert (Jan 19, 2009)

Backcountry.com is at it again, this time with a ODAT site aimed exclusively at roadies.

BonkTown.com

I've, of course, created a tracker: *BonkTown Tracker*


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 19, 2009)

Whip-dee-doo 

It's ski season


----------



## severine (Jan 20, 2009)

This means, for those who didn't figure it out, that Chainlove is becoming MTB only.


----------



## mlctvt (Jan 20, 2009)

This is great! Now I don't have to look at the ugly Oakley MTB stuff anymore!!!  I guess it makes sense. My wife and I are only interested in the road stuff and I'm sure most MTBers only want to see MTB stuff.


----------

